# Craftsman's Lament



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

With apologies to Ruby Hall Dow

The sink is full of dishes,
And the beds are yet unmade,
Forgotten are the wishes,
Of my family, I'm afraid,
My mending basket overflows,
My poor husband has no shirt,
I really should wash out some clothes
And do a little work!
But at my wheel I'm working,
And as happy as a king -
For I am busy spinning,
And I *have* to do my thing!

A poem printed in _The woolgathers' handspun pattern book_, an Australian publication, first printed in 1980 and reprinted in 1983.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

A poem that was written for me. I'm very humbled. Thank you. Great poem I'm going to print it out and put it up in my craft room.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Cute


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice, thanks.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

mama879 said:


> A poem that was written for me. I'm very humbled. Thank you. Great poem I'm going to print it out and put it up in my craft room.


Craft room? On my fridge! Lol


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I sure know this fits me and many of my friends and Family members!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

That's me.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

The author must have been looking over my shoulder! Made me smile. Probably my family would not appreciate the sentiment as much.


----------



## knightsknits (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm sure there are very few of us that this gem of poetry does not apply to (including yours truly.)


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

knightsknits said:


> I'm sure there are very few of us that this gem of poetry does not apply to (including yours truly.)


I for one would like to welcome you and it's nice to have a gentlemen to our new topic. Would love to see all of your spinning and knitting projects. Have fun.


----------

